# engine does a quick surge while accelerating



## ksaltima00 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a 00 altima with 73000 miles on it. while accelerating the rpm's rev up to about 3000rpm's only for a couple of seconds then return to normal. the belts squeal at the same time, not sure if its related. the check engine shut off before i could get it checked... would a bad throttle body sensor or maf sensor cause this. Transmission fluid does looks good.


----------

